# Population Genetics > Y-DNA Haplogroups > N1c >  New map of haplogroup N1c1

## Maciamo

As promised, here is the distribution map of N1c1 in Europe. This completes the series of maps for all the major haplogroups found in Europe.

NB : Sorry for the ad right in the interesting part of the map. You can reload the page or check the map here.

----------


## Knovas

No mistery on the distribution of N1c1.

Thanks.

----------


## Taranis

Thanks for uploading this.  :Good Job: 

And I would second: no mystery. The distribution of N1c1 matches relatively well with the Neolithic *Comb Ceramic Culture*. Though, "Neolithic" is somewhat confusing in so far as although this culture produced pottery, their lifestyle was technically that of hunter-gatherers and not farmers. Having said this, the Comb Ceramic Culture was contemporary to the Linear Pottery Culture (G2a).

By the way, Maciamo, do you intend to make a map for R1b-L21?

----------


## Maciamo

> By the way, Maciamo, do you intend to make a map for R1b-L21?


Yes, I intend to make one, but there are still a few countries with no reliable data.

----------


## Bodin

Why there is no purple color :) Serbia when there is 2%of N1c ?

----------


## Maciamo

> Why there is no purple color :) Serbia when there is 2%of N1c ?


It's concentrated in northern Serbia.

----------


## Bodin

> It's concentrated in northern Serbia.


Well my data for Voyvodina( North Serbia) say : I2a 29,73% , E1b1b1 16,22% , R1a1a 15,14% , J2 11,35% , R1b1b2 10,29% , 
I1 5,24% , G 3,24% , N 2,7% , Q1b 1,08% , others 4,86% 
Voyvodina has 2.031.992 inhabitants and whole Serbia (with Voyvodina , and without Kosovo ) 7.498.001 , so it is imposible that all of N1c1 is in Voyvodina .
Also until 1918. Voyvodina was part of Hungary ( but with most of population settled from lands where Serbs live , Turks force out all Hungarians and settled Serbs , later when Austro Hungary took these aerias they settled more Serbs , Germans , Romanians , Hungarians , Slovaks , Czechs , Rusini,...) , and Hungary has less N1c( 1%) then Serbia( 2%).
Thanks for answering

----------


## Sile

Would the dark spot in the modern Estonian area preresent the old prussian area ?. Which could be of the lettish people as was documented by Henry of Livonia

----------


## Bodin

So , are you or not agree with me?

----------


## Dubhthach

> Yes, I intend to make one, but there are still a few countries with no reliable data.


Which countries in particular? If you do eventually get around to creating a map for L21 it will be interesting to see one that looks at all of P312 eg. combined L21/U152/P312* distrubition. Especially with recent discovery of new clades under P312 -- L238 among Nordic P312 and Z196 been above both M153 and L176 (Iberia).

----------


## spongetaro

Many members of DNA forum expect Maciamo to make a map of Z196 subclades. Eupedia is the reference for haplogroup map^^

----------


## arvistro

> Would the dark spot in the modern Estonian area preresent the old prussian area ?. Which could be of the lettish people as was documented by Henry of Livonia


Crazy question :)
The dark spot is in the modern Lithuanian and Russian (former East Prussian, Konigsberg/Kaliningrad) area. Which indeed might hint that old Prussians were quite N1c1 paternally. 
Lettish or Latvians (more like crusade against Lettish/Latvians) was documented by Henry of Livonia but that is a different story.

----------


## albanopolis

> As promised, here is the distribution map of N1c1 in Europe. This completes the series of maps for all the major haplogroups found in Europe.
> 
> NB : Sorry for the ad right in the interesting part of the map. You can reload the page or check the map here.


It seems like Slavs are responsible for spread of N1c in Europe. But I wander why Germany?

----------


## arvistro

Because Germans ruled initial Baltic lands. Prusia was Germanized, so Old Prussian (Baltic tribe) N1C1 could spread in Germany. Local Livonian (Latvian & Estonian) elites got also Germanized during Livonian times and also interacted with other Germans. 
Another source was probably Scandinavian N1C1 that could arrive to Germany at some point.

----------

